

Phys Ed: Does Stretching Before Running Prevent Injuries? - px
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/01/phys-ed-does-stretching-before-running-prevent-injuries/?src=me&ref=health

======
gaius
Imagine this scene from pre-history:

    
    
      Woolly Mammoth: Raaarrghh!
      Caveman: Hang on a second while I warm up
      Woolly Mammoth: Om nom nom nom
    

Cooling down, that's another matter, but there are sound evolutionary reasons
for humans to be able to go from a standing start to full power at the drop of
a hat.

